# Small plant book



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not much of a gardener and am looking for info regarding small or miniature plants for planning a garden railway. Idealy I'd like to see a book or site with pictures, general info, and zone the plants will survive. Any suggestions on a great book or web site?


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a book, but a comprehensive web site that will give you many options to pursue: http://www.alpinegardensociety.net/


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Ed, 

Thanks, I took a quick look and there appears to be some useful material. Lucky you living in Colorado! I was really looking for more of a GR related book. We live in upstate NY zone 5-6 depending on the year. Lots of heat in the summer and show in the winter. Locally most useful looking plants I see are in a display at the garden store called "steppables" but I assume there is a lot more useful plant material. 

Jack


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

How about this one? 










It's available on Amazon.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Bruce, 

I looked at that on Amazon but it seemed like lotsa pretty pictures which are nice but not much in terms of plant info. Also seemed geared to zones much warmer than our zone 5-6. Maybe I am wrong? One of those books I'd want to see in my hand before purchasing. 

Jack


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a book, but useful info.

http://www.miniforest.com/


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Jebouck 

Thanks! That is a great source of info! And.......FREE!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The Nancy Norris book is excellent--I've got one and it has a lot of information packed in there. 

Those web sites that Ed and John mentioned are also great--thanks guys! 

Keith


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

The Norris book covers all zones and has helped us with many ideas for our layout. Well worth every penny!


----------

